# Snow blower Mod.



## aliva (Jul 25, 2020)

Decided to modify my snow blower for something to do .
View attachment Snow Blower.mp4


----------



## 7milesup (Jul 25, 2020)

Sweet!   Looks like a windshield wiper motor for spout rotation.  What type of unit did you use for the deflection?


----------



## aliva (Jul 25, 2020)

The chute swivel does indeed use a wiper motor. I had the motor from a down rigger project from years ago. 
The deflector is moved by a 12vdc linear actuator. The switches are DPDT momentary contact. I picked up the 12vdc from the headlight supply line


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jul 25, 2020)

Do you have any limit switches on the chute rotation?   I currently have manual rotation on my Kubota tractor and I have been kicking around the idea of electric chute rotation.  I was concerned about what happens when the chute hits a mechanical limit.  External limit switches seems like they would be a problem with snow and ice.


----------



## aliva (Jul 25, 2020)

I have no limit switches. I didn't think it was necessary, and I think your right ,the ice and snow could pose a problem. Unless you use a rotary limit switch. The are several other concepts out on the web, Do a google search, and get some ideas.


----------



## 7milesup (Jul 25, 2020)

A proximity switch might work.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jul 25, 2020)

I would love to have those two mods on mine specially the chute swivel, you can put the blower on fast speed and when you have to turn the other direction just press the switch and you're  good to go. my blower has a wheel like the "y" on the mill which I have to turn fast as I make a "U" turn, with this is thing you've made I am sure it's much easier to d o that move. let us know how it actually works with  snow on the ground.


----------



## Flyinfool (Jul 25, 2020)

Cool, now we just have to get you a good SNOW storm to try it out.

I was thinking wither a proximity switch or a magnetic switch so there is nothing for snow and ice to jam up.


----------



## aliva (Jul 26, 2020)

My limit switch is my finger, I let go of the rocker switch


----------



## AGCB97 (Jul 26, 2020)

Been going to and will do that on my last years Ariens walk behind. I have some trails to boiler room, chicken coop etc. that need multiple direction changes to direct the snow where it won't cause problems. This will be a great addition. Plan to use a small gear motor on the existing crank shaft. Thanks for your post and video! Now all I need is time to do it.
Aaron


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jul 26, 2020)

Inductive proximity switches might be the ticket, I didn't realize how inexpensive they are now.


----------



## epanzella (Jul 26, 2020)

Got any pix on the internals?


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Jul 26, 2020)

That’s awesome! I used one of those actuators (400# ish) to adjust my welding table height. It has a wireless remote control & I was so impressed, I think I’m going to use these more around the shop.
View attachment IMG_1472.MOV


----------

